# Alone and In the Event of an Accident



## Jules (Nov 5, 2022)

This card was for sale on FB.  Don’t steal the card, but the idea makes sense to have something similar in your wallet. In the event of an accident, nobody may realize you have pets that need care.    If it’s something that interests you, you could also buy it.   I’m not affiliated with them.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 5, 2022)

I keep a card in my wallet with contact information for my son and my sister.  If anything happens anywhere they will be called.  They have keys to the house, know the dogs and would take them to their homes.  I worry more about if something happens at home and no one knows.  

They neighbors are good at keeping an eye on each other. I have older people next door and across the street.  They have called and had a welfare check before.  They called me first but I did not answer the phone.  This was at the time I started sleeping during the day instead of at night. I was just to exhausted to answer.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 6, 2022)

Jules said:


> This card was for sale on FB. Don’t steal the card



Why buy or steal one?
I'd just make one


----------

